# New member Saying Hi



## danicholls26 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone....Finally got a TT after a lot of saving and searching! 02 reg bright red 225 s-line. silver-grey leather, bose etc. I can now see what all the fuss is about..... fantastic drivers car, love it.

Got a couple of little things to sort,.. got to get an owners handbook ( got all the others, service, stereo etc ) keep my eyes peeled on ebay. 
And hav'nt got the radio security code, I may well try these internet sites that get it for a small fee if provide the serial number which I can get off the stereo.

Anyway, another happy TT owner! Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to TTF. Audi dealer should give you radio code free of charge,  if you give them serial number & proof of ownership, assuming original radio..
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk 
Try the dealers for the hand book only about £8


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Dave and welcome...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## danicholls26 (Sep 17, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi Dave, Welcome to TTF. Audi dealer should give you radio code free of charge,  if you give them serial number & proof of ownership, assuming original radio..
> H.


 I was gonna pop into Audi dealership tomorrow with my 'chorus 2' Serial number, Vin number, and personal and car i/d doc's to see if they could help me with security code.......will they only be able to help if its the original unit??

The 'not going off with ignition, and 'switches not lighting up' at night ( no Can bus)? has the suggestion it may not be the original as suggested by 'yellow tt' and 't3rbo'

Thanks 4 help....Dave


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------

